# Software Update funktioniert in Eclipse 4.1 nicht



## hasenbrot (31. Jul 2011)

Hallo Leute,
bei mir funktioniert in Eclipse 4.1 das Software Update nicht. Wenn ich auf "Software Update" oder "Install new software..." klicke, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung "Cannot complete the request. This installation has not been configured properly for Software Updates. See the error log for details." Bei einer komplett neuen Installation auf Mac OS 10.5.8 sollte das nicht passieren. Bei den übrigen Eclipse Versionen hatte ich nie dieses Problem.

Im Error Log steht folgendes:

!SESSION 2011-07-30 17:22:21.648 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I20110620-1631
java.version=1.6.0_26
java.vendor=Apple Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=x86_64, WS=cocoa, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -keyring /Users/R_/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os macosx -ws cocoa -arch x86_64 -keyring /Users/R_/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation

!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.net 1 0 2011-07-30 17:22:31.365
!MESSAGE System property http.nonProxyHosts has been set to local|*.local|169.254/16|*.169.254/16 by an external source. This value will be overwritten using the values from the preferences

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui.sdk 2 0 2011-07-30 17:22:48.921
!MESSAGE Could not locate the running profile instance. The eclipse.p2.data.area and eclipse.p2.profile properties may not be set correctly in this application's config.ini file.

!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui.sdk 2 0 2011-07-30 17:22:55.344
!MESSAGE Could not locate the running profile instance. The eclipse.p2.data.area and eclipse.p2.profile properties may not be set correctly in this application's config.ini file.


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2011)

Hast du die Eclipse Installation nach dem ersten start nochmal im Dateisystem verschoben? Dabei können solche Fehler auftreten.


----------



## hasenbrot (1. Aug 2011)

Ja, das Verschieben war der Fehler, obwohl ich sonst damit nie Probleme hatte.

Danke, Java Gandalf ;-)


----------

